# Colonoscopy results



## missbonnie (Feb 12, 2000)

Ok, I am fine! No problems with my colonoscopy today!! Just a bad IBS attack. I must say the test was simple, I was asleep the whole time. The prep sucked, but not too terrible. I drank Fleet phosphosoda in water followed by water (only 2 cups liquid total, including the plain water). I cannot imagine drinking a gallon of stuff like my aunt used to do for her colonoscopies for her Crohn's. I had a hard time keeping this stuff down but I did it. The cramping was not bad. Felt like I had to go and I went, instant relief. I was raw though...terrible, I had to use A&D ointment to help out. If I had to do it again, I would use that before preparing. The suppository I had to take 2 hours after drinking the yucky stuff was no picnic, it burned a lot. But I am fine and it is over now, and I dont have to do this again )(hopefully) for another 25 years, when I turn 50.


----------

